# Hand dominance vs Keirsey Temperament



## Zefera (May 31, 2011)

Ambidextrous INTP. (who needs to get back into practicing my left handed writing.. It looks like a 6 y/o's!) 
I had read somewhere that the ratio of left- to right-handed people was near equal, but due to the fact the most people are _taught _to write with the right hand, there are less people who _identify _as left handed. Not sure where I read that, but it seemed logical at the time. Also, my father was born lefty when they still actively opposed teaching such children to write with their naturally dominant hand....

On a side note, Im curious as to what sort of psychological effect this would have, as I know handedness is linked to which side of the brain is dominant... Hmm.. I shall have to research!


----------



## 22575 (May 23, 2011)

right-INFJ


----------

